# First Egg Sac (Gooty)



## goodyt (Apr 8, 2015)

https://vimeo.com/124411703

I paired eleven female P metallicas this fall and my youngest female has laid her first sac. I have horrible notes on the process, but what I do have is: she has cohabed with at least three males (at most five.) All the males are likely from different genetic lines from her and each other. She's a very protective mama.


-AJ

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## shawno821 (Apr 8, 2015)

Congrats man! I hope it all goes well.The waiting is gonna kill you,lol.


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 8, 2015)

Congrats on the sac! Fingers crossed all goes well, good luck!


----------



## cold blood (Apr 8, 2015)

Mad props gooty!  Best of luck with the remainder of the journey!!


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 8, 2015)

Wow 11 trying bring them prices down to rock bottom?  lol gl on the sack(s)


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 8, 2015)

Metallica's one of the Poec species that has an extra instar (along with formosa, tigrina, and miranda).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eldondominicano (Apr 8, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> Metallica's one of the Poec species that has an extra instar (along with formosa, tigrina, and miranda).


Can you explain a bit Poec? Im currently looking into breeding my formosa and regalis


----------



## goodyt (Apr 8, 2015)

No worries about rock bottom prices. I'm still adding to my collection at this point. I should also be obsessed enough over these upcoming ewls to slings to give updates.

The wait isn't going to be too bad. I figure, if the other females drop sacs, I'll be busy just timing when to pull each and making sure all the habitats are set up for those events. That should keep me busy enough in the meantime. 


-AJ


----------



## Misty Day (Apr 8, 2015)

eldondominicano said:


> Can you explain a bit Poec? Im currently looking into breeding my formosa and regalis


I believe it means unlike most poecs that feed at 2nd instar, these feed at 3rd instar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec (Apr 8, 2015)

that is a very massive sac, you're really trying to live up to your avatar aren't you? As for people teasing about bringing down the price, these are probably one of the best pokies to start off with but their price holds people back. Seeing also as this species will be extinct in the wild within a decade, having more in captivity I can only see as a positive to maintain the species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArachnoFreak666 (Apr 8, 2015)

awiec said:


> that is a very massive sac, you're really trying to live up to your avatar aren't you? As for people teasing about bringing down the price, these are probably one of the best pokies to start off with but their price holds people back. Seeing also as this species will be extinct in the wild within a decade, having more in captivity I can only see as a positive to maintain the species.


i thought they were already extinct in the wild?


----------



## Angel Minkov (Apr 8, 2015)

No, they are not.


----------



## awiec (Apr 8, 2015)

ArachnoFreak666 said:


> i thought they were already extinct in the wild?


No not yet, they usually consider them extinct in the wild when no traces of the species hasn't been seen for 5-10 years in a row. They are very endangered but are not all gone yet.


----------



## goodyt (Apr 8, 2015)

Have there been any sightings of them in the last year in the wild?


-AJ


----------



## Angel Minkov (Apr 9, 2015)

I haven't read about insights, but it's very hard for a T species to go extinct so fast. As far as I know, smuggling of P. metallica is almost non-existent nowadays due to the large number of breeders having successful sacs from them, so the "only" threat now is deforestation.


----------



## goodyt (Apr 10, 2015)

If only someone had tons of time and money to seek them
out for a documentary... *sigh* I can dream.


-AJ


----------



## Angel Minkov (Apr 10, 2015)

I don't think money is the problem.


----------



## awiec (Apr 10, 2015)

goodyt said:


> If only someone had tons of time and money to seek them
> out for a documentary... *sigh* I can dream.
> 
> 
> -AJ


There are heavy restrictions dealing with the spiders, biologists aren't allowed to take any out of the country but the locals are allowed to kill them, same situation Brachys are in now if I recall right.


----------



## goodyt (Apr 10, 2015)

Just witnessing them and filming them in the wild is restricted too? 

How sad that natives can kill them! If I was arachnophobic and had a baby and it was in my house, I might feel differently though.


-AJ


----------



## cold blood (Apr 10, 2015)

awiec said:


> There are heavy restrictions dealing with the spiders, biologists aren't allowed to take any out of the country but the locals are allowed to kill them, same situation Brachys are in now if I recall right.


Makes sense....If you are local, you can go out every night with your friends and hunt and kill as many as you can every day, but if I gently pack one up and ship it somewhere, I'm the evil one facing prosecution and public scrutiny. :?


----------



## goodyt (Apr 10, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Makes sense....If you are local, you can go out every night with your friends and hunt and kill as many as you can every day, but if I gently pack one up and ship it somewhere, I'm the evil one facing prosecution and public scrutiny. :?


Diplomacy may cause their wild extinction.


-AJ


----------



## awiec (Apr 10, 2015)

goodyt said:


> Just witnessing them and filming them in the wild is restricted too?
> 
> How sad that natives can kill them! If I was arachnophobic and had a baby and it was in my house, I might feel differently though.
> 
> ...


I believe some of the locals think of them as super natural or angry spirits, which they are fast large spiders with potent venom. Even their name is intimidated when translated, it roughly goes into "spotted beast"


----------



## goodyt (Apr 11, 2015)

That's nearly as bad as Hollywood.


-AJ


----------



## goodyt (Apr 11, 2015)

https://vimeo.com/124726329

It looks like my female #2 is laying now. 

There is also someone else's MF that has just laid her sac and she cohabed with two of my males ten months ago. That could mean three sacs in this month (at least.)

The post it notes are meant to be easily removable and to deter her from obscuring the glass with her webs when this sac is laid. 


-AJ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angel Minkov (Apr 12, 2015)

awiec said:


> I believe some of the locals think of them as super natural or angry spirits, which they are fast large spiders with potent venom. Even their name is intimidated when translated, it roughly goes into "spotted beast"



They are all "spotted beasts". The name comes from the greek words "poikilos" - spotted and "therion" - wild beast.


----------



## Pociemon (Apr 12, 2015)

Misty Day said:


> I believe it means unlike most poecs that feed at 2nd instar, these feed at 3rd instar.


They do feed at third instar, but not so much. The reason for the extra instar with this for poecs are that they live in more harsh conditions in nature and need to go a little longer before they get to the time of year where food is more available. That is what many speculate in being the reason.
 It can also be very difficult to see if they are third instar or 1. molt, but they cant climb on glass before they reach 1. molt, so that is a good way to se it if in doubt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec (Apr 12, 2015)

Angel Minkov said:


> They are all "spotted beasts". The name comes from the greek words "poikilos" - spotted and "therion" - wild beast.


Thats what I said, their genus name is even intimidating when translated.


----------



## goodyt (Apr 12, 2015)

Pociemon said:


> They do feed at third instar, but not so much. The reason for the extra instar with this for poecs are that they live in more harsh conditions in nature and need to go a little longer before the get to the time of year where food is more available. That is what many speculate in being the reason.
> It can also be very difficult to see if they are third instar or 1. molt, but they cant climb on glass before they reach 1. molt, so that is a good way to se it if in doubt.


That's good to know. It seems like there need to be some fly cultures set up around the time the sacs being pulled. 


-AJ


----------



## antinous (Apr 12, 2015)

Congrats on the sac! Mind giving some Arachnoboard members a discount when purchasing?  Haha

As for their distribution in the wild, I have family from around the are they are supposedly found in. From what I've spoken to some people about, they'rejust scared of being bitten. Seeing as a majority of the snakes, spiders, etc. are very potent there, they don't want to take the risk, especially with children. It's a shame, but I'm planning a trip over there to do some research with my uni.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## goodyt (Apr 12, 2015)

Pampho85 said:


> Congrats on the sac! Mind giving some Arachnoboard members a discount when purchasing?  Haha
> 
> As for their distribution in the wild, I have family from around the are they are supposedly found in. From what I've spoken to some people about, they'rejust scared of being bitten. Seeing as a majority of the snakes, spiders, etc. are very potent there, they don't want to take the risk, especially with children. It's a shame, but I'm planning a trip over there to do some research with my uni.


I haven't decided how many I am going to sell yet. There's a lot of space still in my tarantula room and I'm a bit particular about keeping the collection at 90% blue pokies. 

Thank you for the feedback on the local opinions on the matter. I admit, it makes sense. I imagine there are a lot of stunt Devils that exaggerate the risks too so that they look even more brave. haha

I do hope you make it out there and are able to gain some information on how they are still doing out in that area. I'm very jealous! 


-AJ


----------



## antinous (Apr 12, 2015)

goodyt said:


> I haven't decided how many I am going to sell yet. There's a lot of space still in my tarantula room and I'm a bit particular about keeping the collection at 90% blue pokies.
> 
> Thank you for the feedback on the local opinions on the matter. I admit, it makes sense. I imagine there are a lot of stunt Devils that exaggerate the risks too so that they look even more brave. haha
> 
> ...


Haha, that'll be quite the sight, a room full of blue spiders! I'm not experienced yet (imo) for an OW arboreal so I'll let it slide  Hahajk

Many of the local people try to usually stay away from the forest just because they're frightened by it, however in some cases some people go into them looking for food, especially the poor, and that's when you get trouble. Since it is just me going, I hope that they'll hear me out. I don't fluently speak the language (I speak more Hindi & Gujarati) but I'm trying to learn. Last time I went there as a kid, they chased me around since I was born in America haha.

Anyways, keep us posted! Wish you the best of luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sr20det510 (Apr 12, 2015)

Congratulations : )
I'm glad your Ts are starting to produce sacks for you.

If you mated 11 a few months ago and a second is producing a sack, maybe the others will produce sacks also : )
Hopefully they produce good numbers for , and you can change your screen name to, "goodytKing.""

Good luck!


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 12, 2015)

sr20det510 said:


> Hopefully they produce good numbers for , and you can change your screen name to, "goodytKing.""
> 
> Good luck!


Hahaha my vote is for GootyGod x.X or Metalica Master xD


----------



## goodyt (Apr 12, 2015)

GootyQueen might be more appropriate, but I do have a masters degree.[emoji6] 

Thank you for all the congratulations and well wishes. I will certainly will keep updating as we go along.


-AJ


----------



## sr20det510 (Apr 12, 2015)

Oops, my mistake, LOL!
I love baseball, and there are/were a few players named AJ that played in the major leagues.
Saw the "-AJ" at the end of your post and assumed you were male.

Good luck once again. 









goodyt said:


> GootyQueen might be more appropriate, but I do have a masters degree.[emoji6]
> 
> Thank you for all the congratulations and well wishes. I will certainly will keep updating as we go along.
> 
> ...


----------



## goodyt (Apr 12, 2015)

sr20det510 said:


> Oops, my mistake, LOL!
> I love baseball, and there are/were a few players named AJ that played in the major leagues.
> Saw the "-AJ" at the end of your post and assumed you were male.
> 
> Good luck once again.


No worries, I feel complimented either way.  ...and thank you.




-AJ

---------- Post added 04-12-2015 at 08:49 PM ----------




Pampho85 said:


> Haha, that'll be quite the sight, a room full of blue spiders! I'm not experienced yet (imo) for an OW arboreal so I'll let it slide  Hahajk
> 
> Many of the local people try to usually stay away from the forest just because they're frightened by it, however in some cases some people go into them looking for food, especially the poor, and that's when you get trouble. Since it is just me going, I hope that they'll hear me out. I don't fluently speak the language (I speak more Hindi & Gujarati) but I'm trying to learn. Last time I went there as a kid, they chased me around since I was born in America haha.
> 
> Anyways, keep us posted! Wish you the best of luck!


That trip will be absolutely outstanding. What a wonderfully unique position to be in! 


-AJ


----------



## goodyt (Apr 16, 2015)

https://vimeo.com/125184982
P met eggsac #3 is on it's way. Is that all for this month?  

Even though ALL of the males (Damien, Beast, Justice, and Horatio) have periodically paired with all of the females through today, these were my initial notes that could imply there is genetic diversity in the pairings. 


FEMALES      MALES
Angel
	7/17/14 Damien
	8/1/14 Postage
Coeur
	8/1/14 Beast
Esperanza
	8/11/14 Lalana
Fiona 
	7/12/14 Damien
	8/15/14 Horatio
Goody
	7/18/14 Beast 
	8/11/14 Justice
Ink
	8/11/14-9/11/14 Damien 
	8/29/14 Beast
Mamma
	9/10/14 Justice
Odessa
	9/11/14 Damien


----------



## goodyt (Apr 17, 2015)

I know nothing. The female has lifted the mat, but left no eggs.


-AJ


----------



## goodyt (Apr 29, 2015)

Fiona today 



-AJ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Apr 29, 2015)

That's a beautiful thing:smile:


----------



## goodyt (May 3, 2015)

So is this!


-AJ

---------- Post added 05-03-2015 at 09:23 AM ----------

So, that is my official image of the AM. These are my first EWLs ever! This is Sarah's (a 50/50 done by pairing four of my males with her over the nine months of gestation.) She was estimated to be 5 years old. When Odessa ate her eggsac last week, I quickly grabbed up these eggs (last week) from Sarah because she was close to 21 days with them.

	
	
		
		
	


	





I luckily had makings of a emergency incubator on hand and set it up with a coffee filter, hot glue, and sphagnum moss. A friend of mine who is a breeder helped talk me through pinching the eggsac back up, and gently rotating them. Three days later, we have legs.

	
	
		
		
	


	




There was one black egg that I did carefully remove. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Things are looking good so far.


-AJ

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Angel Minkov (May 3, 2015)

Great job, Alisha! I can't wait till I can breed my female too...


----------



## Ellenantula (May 3, 2015)

Way to go -- excited for your upcoming adventures!
Continued good luck and success....


----------



## 2bears (May 4, 2015)

Best wishes, nice to see more people producing these.


----------



## goodyt (May 9, 2015)

I'm just glad that it is finally over. I now know how it all works first hand. 


-AJ


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (May 9, 2015)

goodyt said:


> I'm just glad that it is finally over. I now know how it all works first hand.
> 
> 
> -AJ


 Best wishes! And very nice.


Jose


----------



## Angel Minkov (May 9, 2015)

goodyt said:


> I'm just glad that it is finally over. I now know how it all works first hand.
> 
> 
> -AJ


You should visit your skype more often so we can talk a little bit about this. Did you read my update?


----------



## awiec (May 9, 2015)

Well I certainly look forward to buying slings from you later on, seeing as you're probably going to provide almost every seller with these


----------



## Angel Minkov (May 10, 2015)

awiec said:


> Well I certainly look forward to buying slings from you later on, seeing as you're probably going to provide almost every seller with these


She will sell only if they become overwhelmingly much, so dont count on her providing slings to dealers.


----------



## awiec (May 10, 2015)

Angel Minkov said:


> She will sell only if they become overwhelmingly much, so dont count on her providing slings to dealers.


Was a joke Angel, I remember her saying that she wanted 90% of her collection to be blue spiders. Though if everything goes well in a month she is going to have hundreds of extra spiders. Sure that is easy with slings but the whole house is going to be decorated with pokies as they get bigger, which amuses me when I think about it.


----------



## Angel Minkov (May 10, 2015)

She can make her house some sort of biotope. Different plants everywhere, some non-freaky bugs for food, water sources and let loose all those Pokies.


----------



## awiec (May 10, 2015)

Angel Minkov said:


> She can make her house some sort of biotope. Different plants everywhere, some non-freaky bugs for food, water sources and let loose all those Pokies.


would be great until some decide to snuggle with her in bed


----------



## Blueandbluer (May 10, 2015)

Great way to discourage surprise visits from family, though! :roflmao:


----------



## Angel Minkov (May 10, 2015)

awiec said:


> would be great until some decide to snuggle with her in bed


Haha yes. If only she could teach all of them to behave and sleep in a group bed on the floor. You know, in one of the beds for little dog breeds like chihuahuas, pugs and such. Would be awesome lol


----------



## Sana (May 10, 2015)

That would be the greatest house ever to walk into, assuming that you knew before you opened the door.


----------



## goodyt (May 11, 2015)

I will try to show all the storage hacks that I am going to try. There is still time for me to make a few more retrofitted containers for slings and containers with fruit fly food (and grass from Joann's[?]) that have good ventilation and an idea for a viv that costs less than three dollars to make for a beginner communal or two. 

No first instars yet. They are 9 days as EWLs and it's been 34 days since their sac was discovered to have been made by Sarah.


-AJ


----------



## goodyt (May 23, 2015)

...and they're still growing.


-AJ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## elliotulysses (May 23, 2015)

Good luck!  I hope it's an excellent sac


----------



## louise f (May 23, 2015)

Congratz. they are so nice. good luck with them


----------



## Ellenantula (May 23, 2015)

Congratulations -- they're so sweet at that age....


----------



## goodyt (May 28, 2015)

https://vimeo.com/129166692
They are very cute. Here is the update video.



-AJ

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## goodyt (Jul 29, 2015)

The total at the end of the season for egg sacs has come with the eighth molt of the mature females. There were three egg sacs in total and one was eaten. One of the two surviving sacs was a 50/50.







I have the slings mixed into two series of communals and several singles still on their own. This blinged up viv from the container store has a hole burned in it with a wood burner.  







The slings are 3i-5i slings now and love the artificial tree holes from their old recycled single sling vivs.


-AJ


----------



## goodyt (Aug 5, 2015)

Still getting bigger. 


-AJ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angel Minkov (Aug 6, 2015)

Wow, they're already bigger than that problematic P. metallica sling I bought a couple of months back, which is about a year old, and your slings hatched 4 months ago. My little bugger has some growing up to do.


----------



## goodyt (Aug 12, 2015)

That's the way they can be. This is the size ratio from the first sac.


-AJ


----------



## goodyt (Aug 13, 2015)

This is the largest from egg sac #2 laid on 4/11/15


-AJ


----------

